# Sources for horse leather tapered straps?



## vkg1 (Nov 3, 2016)

I am looking for a nice horse leather/cordovan watch strap that incorporates a good measure of taper in its design. I have seen the very affordable Fluco straps, but presumably to cut fabrication difficulty/costs, they only have a most minimal amount of taper. I'm really looking for something like the Hodinkee straps which taper down from 22 or 20 to 16mm.

Hodinkee is from the US and cost and effort prohibitive to order from. Surely there must be numerous equivalent or better suppliers (just perhaps with a smaller web presence) within Europe to order from anyway.

Anyone have any suggestions? Advice on horse leather strap sources would be appreciated, but so too would be reputable quality strap providers in general. I am new to this area.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There maybe some in the strap section of our links directory : http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/links/category/5-watch-straps-and-bracelets/


----------



## hirofumi (Jan 12, 2017)

check out this leather strap from PRIMRIA, great value and great selection of color http://store.primria.com/


----------

